# "Purple Man" ....1 of a kind RF



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2015)

"PURPLEMAN".......at about 1.5 years old and the 5" mark today ....




[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/Eggs/purphyp1b_zps269f6c18.jpg.html]












(and no ...he is not kept with the Radi'....just posing for a pictures )[/URL]


----------



## kathyth (Jan 20, 2015)

Purpleman is really beautiful! Are you keeping this particular beauty?


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

is there any chance that the purple is recessive? like if purple man were to meet a purple women lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Purpleman is really beautiful! Are you keeping this particular beauty?


yuppers!.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> is there any chance that the purple is recessive? like if purple man were to meet a purple women lol


Now yer thinking David ....^5......


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Now yer thinking David ....^5......



the only way to know for sure is to just go for it right?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> the only way to know for sure is to just go for it right?


and a lot of time .....


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> and a lot of time .....



worst of worst you come with some more hypos or het for hypos lol now just gotta find a 1 of a kind purp girl for the 1 of a kind purp man


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice. I do wish though that he would have kept more of his original leg coloring. Could you add more dye next time
Good thing you stop us in our tracks about the Rad and Purple man being together. Man, I would have jumped on you like bees to honey
So glad your keeping him.


----------



## immayo (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if he'll outgrow the Bean. She's 5inches now too.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> worst of worst you come with some more hypos or het for hypos lol now just gotta find a 1 of a kind purp girl for the 1 of a kind purp man


David ....actually there is no guessing in the Hypo game .....it takes 2 - 100% Hypo's (recessive gene ) to produce visual hypos' 100% all the time within a clutch ......
you can have "percentages" breeding a Het Hypo x Het Hypo and or Hypo x Het . The Cove' took 8+ years to achieve this goal ....no guess work involved and selective breeding. Da' Purps (man or gal ) would only be bred with another pure Hypo with same characteristics. I have hatched 3 total (including purps ) with the X~treme purple since 2010- my first Hypo hatch . I have only kept him .....



and this year well 2014 I should say .......here an example 2- different Mothers -Same father







Da OG purple man .....2013




I would be confident to say my male Hypo is carrying FUNKY COOL rare gene code ......(Anerythristic/Axanthic) as it shows in different Hues and extremes between the two producing females impregnated by the same male.

and just FYI

Anerythristic - having no red color.

Axanthic - having no yellow color.

JD~


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 20, 2015)

Talking about unique......Puroleman are one and only right?? 

WOW! ! ! ! !


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> David ....actually there is no guessing in the Hypo game .....it takes 2 - 100% Hypo's (recessive gene ) to produce visual hypos' 100% all the time within a clutch ......
> you can have "percentages" breeding a Het Hypo x Het Hypo and or Hypo x Het . The Cove' took 8+ years to achieve this goal ....no guess work involved and selective breeding. Da' Purps (man or gal ) would only be bred with another pure Hypo with same characteristics. I have hatched 3 total (including purps ) with the X~treme purple since 2010- my first Hypo hatch . I have only kept him .....
> 
> 
> ...




i'd say your correct in he's carrying it thanks for the info i love learning about gene's and you seem very knowledgeable on them so i alway's enjoy asking you questions


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 20, 2015)

Purpleman is super cool indeed. I love seeing your pics


----------



## gingerbee (Jan 20, 2015)

Love love love your torts!!!


----------

